# Replacement of downlight



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
In my B694 there are some LED downlights with non changeable bulbs.
As i feel this is somewhat stupid, I am looking for replacement downlighters to fit into a 35mm cut out.
Everything I have looked at seems to be too large, so I wonder if anyone on here has found satisfactory replacements.
Kind regards


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Looking at some of the prices for bulbs, maybe the cost is not as bad as you think.

cabby


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*LED Replacement lamps*

Hi
I have been quoted around £25 per fitting!!!
Kind regards
Alshymer


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Ouch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

cabby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Post a couple of pictures - if the bloody forum will let you!!!!

A close-up of a light itself, and a wider view of their position in the van.

There are several alternatives, and £25 per fitting sounds like someone's a comedian. Aten Lighting are as good as most, and both Joe (the Dad) and Saul are extremely helpful.

Dave


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi 
Thanks for that again.
Just been in touch with Chris at Premier Motorhomes, who was, as usual extremely helpful and sorted some lights out for me.
Thanks again and thanks to Chris.
Regards
Alshymer


----------

